# Mod Sine- Well pump



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone know of any serious incompatibility issues with running a 1/2hp jet pump from a mod-sine inverter? We are now hooked up to the grid, but I would like to put the solar panels/inverter to work doing something...
We also have a transfer switch, so i can switch the entire load panel from grid to inverter, but I'd like to have a dedicated line from the well pump to the inverter. I ran the well pump briefly the other day from the inverter, and noticed no strange noises, smoke or anything like that. 
We have a DR2424 inverter, so the surge capacity is there. Just wondering if anyone has done something like this. A quick internet search reveals it has been done before, but the jury is out on whether its a 'good idea'... 
Thanks, 

greg


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont know about a jet pump but we ran a half horse deep well submersible pump on mod sin for years with no problem ours was only a 2000w system. sisterpine


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Running motors on Mod-sine invertors needs to be looked at a case by case basis. Some cominations work, some don't. Since you didn't notice any smake or hear any noises you most likely will be OK, but I would pay attention to if the motor starts running hot. It would be advisable to get temperature readings off the motor running both with and without the invertor. Hotter running motors will have shortened lifespans.

WWW


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

My shallow well pump runs fine on mod-sine wave for normal use, BUT if I run it a long time watering etc like 10 minutes or so It will shut off and will not come back on till it cools. So If I Have to water something, I water just a few minutes at a time allowing cool down time. I have had this pump for about 7 years and it is used daily, but not alot for watering plants etc.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

The standard statement is: motors run hotter on modified sine wave power. The question is... can YOUR motor handle the extra heat? Running a motor on mod sine power will use more power. If you were off grid, it could make a difference. Since its power you have available anyways, it doesn't matter as much.

They make industrial motors that are "variable frequency drive/inverter" rated. Basically, they can handle the poor waveform. Better insulation, derating... whatever they do, that type of motor would work on your modified sine wave inverter.

Short answer (too late) it depends on the motor on the pump.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

By all means at least do a finger test.
A "normal" run with the grid.
A "normal" run with the inverter..........How much hotter is it with the inverter. . .??

That heat degrades motors.......


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

artificer said:


> The standard statement is: motors run hotter on modified sine wave power. The question is... can YOUR motor handle the extra heat? Running a motor on mod sine power will use more power. If you were off grid, it could make a difference. Since its power you have available anyways, it doesn't matter as much.
> 
> They make industrial motors that are "variable frequency drive/inverter" rated. Basically, they can handle the poor waveform. Better insulation, derating... whatever they do, that type of motor would work on your modified sine wave inverter.
> 
> ...


 The model in question is a Meyers 1/2hp HU-SJ. Looks to be about fifteen to twenty years old, at least. Got it from my old property, so its been stored for the last decade. 
I'l find out one way or another, since the main house panel can be powered by grid or solar. Just kinda bummed I cant figure out a good way to put the solar array to work... without spending a bunch more money on a pure sine inverter. But if all I got to complain about is TOO much electricity, I figure I'm doing OK!
Thanks for the replies, if I find out anything more I'll post it.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I wont be hooking that pump up to anything... got to installing it and discovered the housing was cracked! Looks like it happened a LONG time ago... probably when the power went out at the old place during the winter... yep, didnt drain it and it cracked the housing. 

So immediately upon discovering that I jumped in the car, went to 'Rural King', got out the credit card and bought a new 1/2hp jet pump. (made in USA, which is hard to believe!) Which will be wired straight to grid power... no sense in stressing out a perfectly good pump so soon. We'll probably get a chance to test the mod-sine this winter when the power grid goes down...


----------

